# X324 starts but stalls when brake is released



## Swampdonkey (Jul 27, 2014)

As the title says, the tractor starts up normally with the brake pedal depressed, and will idle fine as long as the brake is held, or park brake is engaged. As soon as the pedal is released the engine kills immediately. The seat switch is bypassed, and reverse override switch is disabled, and have been for almost a year of use. I'm not sure if my brake interlock switch or ECU are at fault here, has anyone else come across this problem?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I would check the brake interlock,as well as the PTO switch.


----------



## Swampdonkey (Jul 27, 2014)

Problem solved, the jumper wire on the seat switch came loose. The cat has taken up residence in the shed with the tractor, the jumper wire must have been a new plaything, as the tractor ran fine when it was parked. It was a little bit of a challenge troubleshooting over the phone with the wife, as she was trying to get the tractor going while I'm away at work for a few days. Thanks for the help Jhn.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

LOL ! Glad you found the problem !


----------

